# Router for airtel broadband



## ravi.xolve (Oct 9, 2006)

Airtel dsl has given me a connection with beetle 220BX modem which has beeen cnfigured by d co. itself

I wanna purchase a router which is compatible with this modem and allow me to share this connection with other PCs too.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 9, 2006)

Any router would do..


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 9, 2006)

Just connect with a simple hub. My friends haeve airtel BB and it works for them.
oy you may configure to use NAT.


----------



## shashank4u (Oct 9, 2006)

dlink router which is widely used.


----------



## navino87 (Oct 10, 2006)

Planned 2 do the same thing.....

Is there any ADSL router with just 2 or 3 ports????

How much will a router cost???

Since i am going to pay it from my pocket.... I am very specific about the budget...


----------



## ravi.xolve (Oct 11, 2006)

@SE><IE pls tell me how to do this. i need help. seriously.


----------



## navino87 (Oct 11, 2006)

Urgent help needed regarding selecting the router......


----------

